# Suprising Secrets



## Nelson6721 (May 2, 2011)

Who knew that Vanillite's face...isn't really its real face...?


----------



## Zero Moment (May 2, 2011)

That is weird.
I think Vanillite should keep its ice cream/snow on at all times.


----------



## mewtini (May 3, 2011)

Did this warrant its own thread?


----------



## Nelson6721 (May 3, 2011)

Ehehe...yeah! I mean, who knew?


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (May 4, 2011)

Oh Pansear, do be careful with that Incinerate.


----------



## Alxprit (May 4, 2011)

It'd be cool if there was one of those for every Pokemon.


----------



## Sypl (May 4, 2011)

Alxprit said:


> It'd be cool if there was one of those for every Pokemon.


What, an ice cream mask?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 4, 2011)

There are lots of comics like this for all the gen. v pokemon, actually... can't find them but i know they're on the interwebs somewhere.


----------



## Equinoxe (May 4, 2011)

Here's a bunch of them, most likely not all (and goddammit why can I only go prev<>next, it would be so much easier to view the whole album :I).
Don't remember where I originally got this link :U


----------



## Alxprit (May 8, 2011)

I browsed through them, and some of them are pretty funny, too! Though when I attempt to translate it the punchline is often kind of "obvious", if you know what I mean? Usually it showcases their ability in a strange way, like Larvesta's Flame Body making it a substitute campfire/fireplace. But yeah, these are pretty cool.


----------

